# Hg one experiences



## Neill

I'm aware a few of these have landed recently and I'd been posting some of my experiences in a show off your setup thread so I thought I'd start a new thread for anyone wanting to chip in.

My set up is a bit unusual with the 2014 with mazzer bb burrs pared with a PID'd gaggia classic.

I've now over 3kg of beans through it and my arm is glad of a rest. Got my first decent pour tonight of the finca angelina from 3fe. I've had a few drinkable ones but that was much more enjoyable and didn't have to many spritzers- a few to begin with but I always found that with lighter roasts. Nice central pour this time. No dead spots. Ran it a bit shorter than planned at 19 in and 30 out in 30s. Was aiming for 38 which seemed to work before. Still tasted better than the shot that did run to 38. Nice balance of fruit and chocolate.

One thing to note. Espresso range does not seem to be 1.25 turns out from zero as suggested in the quick start guide. Suppose it depends on the bean but mine is closer to 1 turn.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Look forward to hearing more ......good idea Neil


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Look forward to hearing more ......good idea Neil


Really enjoying it so far. It's great to look at too!


----------



## oop north

I look forward to hearing more - HG one on my list of possibles


----------



## Neill

oop north said:


> I look forward to hearing more - HG one on my list of possibles


I had been eyeing one up for a long time and I'm not disappointed.


----------



## coffeechap

Neill said:


> I had been eyeing one up for a long time and I'm not disappointed.


Your brother might win one in the raffle!!


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> Your brother might win one in the raffle!!


I knew he wouldn't be able to resist the opportunity.


----------



## Neill

Still working on the finca angelina. Flat white this morning. Crema looked very dark, even on a longer shot of 36 from 19. Milk skills are gone completely- out of practice. Lovely dark chocolate taste in milk with a hint of fruits. Espresso this evening. No change on grind but this time I got 32 out of 19 in 30s. Maybe I nutated harder? Really even pour. No spritzers. Sweet chocolate and nice balance of citrus.


----------



## Neill

Another couple of shots this morning. Any worries about the stepped adjustment were unfounded. I adjusted by one step this morning and it was fine enough not to make any great difference to the pour. It's also incredibly easy to adjust and allows for easy alignment at set points. Anyone who hasn't caught on, the markings are in Braille.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sounds tasty do far Neil!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

How are you finding the shots look on a bottomless Neill?

I find that around the 15-20 second mark the shot looks like its blonding, reduced tiger striping but doesn't seem to make a difference to the shot taste. Are you seeing anything like this?


----------



## Neill

Yes, same here but doesn't taste under extracted and the crema looks normal colour with speckling.


----------



## Neill

Neill said:


> Yes, same here but doesn't taste under extracted and the crema looks normal colour with speckling.


Although that was this mornings with a longer shot- stopped at 35g from 19. It didn't blond as much when I stopped it at 30g. How broken in are your burrs? Foubd mine sprayed everywhere until I'd 3 kg through it.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I think I've had the same through it. Bad spritzing at the start which has now virtually disappeared. Still get some with certain beans though.


----------



## Neill

Gangstarrrrr said:


> I think I've had the same through it. Bad spritzing at the start which has now virtually disappeared. Still get some with certain beans though.


I always got some with certain beans in my old grinder so I suppose it's not surprising.


----------



## Neill

What prep routine are people using with the hg one? Once ground and any remaining grinds in the funnel swept in to the catch cup I set it on the pf, stir with the glass rod then lift the base and give it a shake to allow the grinds to fall through. I have been gently tapping the pf on a mat to get the grinds to fall off the sides of the catch cup. Lift the catch cup away and it leaves quite a central mound. I have been giving the pf a second gentle tap just to level this off, nutate then tamp. Decided to skip the nutate this morning, should have adjusted the grinder and ended up flowing a bit too quick. Still tasted good in milk tho.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> What prep routine are people using with the hg one?


Load the beans, add couple of drops of water and grind into the blind tumbler - load tumbler onto portafilter which sits on an ECM stand so I've got both hands free. Stir grinds with four to five revolutions to mix in the fines then pull plug. Even out the grind with NESW routine, tamp light and good to go.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Load the beans, add couple of drops of water and grind into the blind tumbler - load tumbler onto portafilter which sits on an ECM stand so I've got both hands free. Stir grinds with four to five revolutions to mix in the fines then pull plug. Even out the grind with NESW routine, tamp light and good to go.


That sounds sensible. I'll drop the tapping and try the nesw routine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Should have added, before tamping, I bang the portafilter once on the mat to settle any caves in the grinds.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Should have added, before tamping, I bang the portafilter once on the mat to settle any caves in the grinds.


Ah, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Neill

Decided to try it with the funnel wiper fitted today. Easy to fit, just one allen nut to undo. It makes a bit of an annoying squeak as you turn it. Also makes it harder to remove the funnel when the catch cup is under it. It leaves the funnel cleaner. Not sure it makes a big difference to the grinds. It's also a bit more awkward to brush grinds off the bottom of the burrs after use. I'll leave it on for now but may remove a again.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

I left mine off and now just take the funnel off and give it a little tap. Doesn't really add much/any faff.


----------



## Neill

Gangstarrrrr said:


> I left mine off and now just take the funnel off and give it a little tap. Doesn't really add much/any faff.


I'm thinking the same. Don't particularly like the sound of the wiper. Bit finger nails on blackboard.


----------



## iroko

I've got the wiper fitted to mine, no problem with squeaking.

I seem to be ok with static as well, not much difference If I use water or not, my routine is pretty much the same as previous posts, grind beans,

stir with chop stick, release beans level off and tamp. The only time I've had a spritz is when I forgot to stir.

I find If I Have to make adjustments I normally turn 2 notches.

I'm really liking this grinder.


----------



## Neill

I've been having a play at using the hg one for brewed today as I've run out of espresso type beans. I was using my Kalita wave and an Ethiopian duromina from workshop. I had to open it up nearly 3/4 of a full turn from my previous espresso setting to get it to run through in the time I wanted. (In the end it went to 2.40 when I had been aiming for 2.30). This coffee has a light refreshing taste. Melon like with a bit of acidity toward the end. Looking at the grind compared to what I was using from my hausgrind the particle size appeared a bit more variable with some much larger chunks than from the hausgrind (which had been running through in 2.30). Was a bit surprised by that but the cup is where it counts and I found the hg one cup more balanced with the acidity toned down a little and the sweetness coming up. Anyway, just my observations and I've not the knowledge to explain it all!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've started using mine for a V60-01 at home as I have a grind just shy of espresso (and i've the old model so adjustment isn't as easy). I'm happy with what comes out in the cup though


----------



## DavecUK

I watched this Video:






I would have had the beans ground, into the portafilter, tamped and locked into the group in around 17 s, 37 s later my shot would be ready and long before he started pulling his shot I would have cleaned up and left the kitchen. It was 2m 15s until he finished tamping. This to me is incomprehensible, I presume the results must really be worth it?


----------



## iroko

I recently tried some coffee from a v60, and found the same as you, opening about 3/4 of a turn.

I had not tried coffee from a v60 before and was totally amazed by the smell and taste. I cant remember what the coffee was but had a wonderful

marmite smell and tasted delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavecUK said:


> I watched this Video:


To some people speed isn't everything .....

It single doses very well

Very little retention

Yes it delivers a very good cup


----------



## Neill

DavecUK said:


> I watched this Video:


I know its not the quickest work flow! But I did know that when I ordered it. I wanted to go as big burrs as I could but I didn't particularly want a large commercial grinder in my kitchen. I only ever make one or two coffees in a row so speed isn't essential. I also single dose and wanted minimal retention. There's something enjoyable about the process too. It does make a great cup though I haven't realised its full potential yet as I need a machine upgrade. It's also significantly cheaper than some of the commercial equivalents. Plus, look at it, it looks great in my kitchen! Most of all I like the really well thought out engineering from the magnetic funnel attachment to the catch cup with removable base.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

There's something Zen-like using the HG One. Speed just isn't part of the equation. As such it's a pleasure for some and a source of frustrating irritation for others.

Is it me or does that basket look seriously warped? Probably the camera angle.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> There's something Zen-like using the HG One. Speed just isn't part of the equation. As such it's a pleasure for some and a source of frustrating irritation for others.
> 
> Is it me or does that basket look seriously warped? Probably the camera angle.


I think its maybe a reflection off the machine. Have you tried yours for brewed?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Haven't Neil - rather preoccupied with bedding in the EK so the HG is on holiday.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Haven't Neil - rather preoccupied with bedding in the EK so the HG is on holiday.


The porch In your house doesn't count as a holiday destination

....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> The porch In your house doesn't count as a holiday destination
> 
> ....


The hall actually - morphed into a piece of installation art alongside the Caravel.


----------



## Wobin19

Great thread! I am considering an HG1 am trying to get a feel for total cost. I can estimate the tax and duty, but its not clear to me on the HG1 website if the blind tumbler is included with the grinder or if its an extra. Can anyone enlighten me on that? Cheers.


----------



## Neill

Wobin19 said:


> Great thread! I am considering an HG1 am trying to get a feel for total cost. I can estimate the tax and duty, but its not clear to me on the HG1 website if the blind tumbler is included with the grinder or if its an extra. Can anyone enlighten me on that? Cheers.


The tumbler, a funnel wiper, glass stirring rod and a measuring cup are all included.


----------



## Wobin19

Great, thank you!


----------



## Wobin19

I am very interested to know how long your routine takes with the HG1 from beans entering the hopper to the PF going on your machine. I am wondering basically if its similar to my SJ single dosing with the usual mods...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Not much more than a minute for me grinding 18g.

Approx 40 turns of the handle.

Stir cup with a cocktail stick

dump into portafilter (ding, ding)

level off,

tamp,

lock portafilter into machine


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wobin19 said:


> I am very interested to know how long your routine takes with the HG1 from beans entering the hopper to the PF going on your machine. I am wondering basically if its similar to my SJ single dosing with the usual mods...


if you're happy with doing single dosing on your sj , dosing and grinding on the hg1 is not going to bother you.

i found the more practise on the hg1 the easier it became .


----------



## Wobin19

Yeh, its the faff that I am hoping to reduce. A minute is close to the SJ. I recognise though that is where the comparison ends!


----------



## Neill

I enjoy the process of making a shot on the hg. It's not that quick but I enjoy it in the way I enjoy pouring a chemex of Kalita.


----------



## Wobin19

Thats understandable and in a way its an attraction. I need to get my head around what my priorities are, but its great to have the info here to help the process.


----------



## JK009

Could any body please let me know what kind of liquid he spray into the beans before grinding? Is it water? Should it be used only with hand grinder?

Thanks


----------



## Neill

It's water in the spray. Reduces static. You can just put a drop on and shake the beans.


----------



## JK009

Neill said:


> It's water in the spray. Reduces static. You can just put a drop on and shake the beans.


Thanks

so it will be not necessary if the burr is ceramic?


----------



## Neill

JK009 said:


> Thanks
> 
> so it will be not necessary if the burr is ceramic?


What grinder are we talking about, porlex? Not sure if it's worth it. It is for the hg but it depends a lot on the climate you're in and the number of back to back shots. Coffee starts to stick to the funnel once the static builds up.


----------



## oop north

Used my hg for the first time at home today. Fluffy, fluffy, fluffy! Not really had chance to play properly with it as only 4-5 drinks from end of one bean / child care/ busy working day etc. but very fluffy!

did I mention the coffee comes out fluffy? I thought it was quite fluffy from the SJ but nothing like from the hg - the consistency of the ground coffee is so different I think I will need to learn to tamp all over again!


----------



## Neill

oop north said:


> Used my hg for the first time at home today. Fluffy, fluffy, fluffy! Not really had chance to play properly with it as only 4-5 drinks from end of one bean / child care/ busy working day etc. but very fluffy!
> 
> did I mention the coffee comes out fluffy? I thought it was quite fluffy from the SJ but nothing like from the hg - the consistency of the ground coffee is so different I think I will need to learn to tamp all over again!


Yeah, fluffy. Do you redistribute with a nsew sweep or just tamp the mound?


----------



## oop north

Just tamped, so far. Only done two shots, first of which I binned as it gushed - second better after making grind finer. I think there was better taste than with SJ (did a shot with SJ after for comparison) but one taste not enough to draw any meaningful conclusions. Both shots seemed to be a bit messy though so I probably need to do something on distribution I think. The second one I tamped quite lightly so may need to try a but harder. Definitely have the feeling I need to learn how to use to get the best from it - but that this will bring rewards

What I should have added from the off, though, is that it is really no greater effort overall than using the SJ - in fact, though I haven't timed it, as I always need to wipe up after using the SJ, faff with the camera ring to blow grinds out and whack the sweeper 15 or so times to get retention down, I think it is probably quicker. Definitely quieter!


----------



## Neill

Have people found that there's a little play in the gearing? If I gentle swing the handle back and forward (only slightly, not full turns) there's a bit of a knock. It doesn't seem to be an issue when grinding as I'm obviously only turning the handle one way. I think it's normal.


----------



## oop north

Neill said:


> Have people found that there's a little play in the gearing? If I gentle swing the handle back and forward (only slightly, not full turns) there's a bit of a knock. It doesn't seem to be an issue when grinding as I'm obviously only turning the handle one way. I think it's normal.


I would have thought this is normal [but note mechanical ignoramus alert!] - as there would need inherently to be some 'play' (though I am not sure that is the right word) to take up the slack when starting to grind, given that the handle rotates freely one way and then drives the burrs the other


----------



## JK009

When holding the main axle ( please look at this link for proper part name : http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/hg-101/part-names/ ) and you move it a bit up and down, it can be moveable as well. Is it a norm?


----------



## Neill

JK009 said:


> When holding the main axle ( please look at this link for proper part name : http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/hg-101/part-names/ ) and you move it a bit up and down, it can be moveable as well. Is it a norm?


Very slightly. It will also rotate slightly even with the handle held in one position (this is what I meant by play in the gearbox. I think these are normal.


----------



## Neill

Why do we always have to fiddle with things. Why couldn't I have just left it the way it was. I thought it would be such a good idea to try and improve the alignment. For anyone who hasn't seen the mechanism, it's the simple task of loosening a few screws to allow movement of the lower burr mount. Easy I thought. No, it isn't.

Ok, I've over simplified that a bit. There are two screws when loosened allow planar adjustment, ie forwards, backwards and side to side. There are also rotational adjustments with two other screws ( but not front to back). So I started off in espresso range and screwed it down a quarter turn. Slid a small piece of paper between re burrs and tried to slide it right round the circumference. It stuck on one side so I thought great, loosen the planar screws and slide it over to that side. Not that easy, the screws allow a lot of movement when loosened and it took a long time to get if so I could slide the paper right around. Set it a upright and turned the handle. Crazy rub on one side. So had another go, same again. Panic and try the rotational. No idea what I'm doing. Wish I hadn't started in to it. Sit for half an hour and try again. The rotational I just did by feel with the grinder tightened to near zero. The planar I got in the ball park then nearly fully tightened the screws and knocked it with the palm of my hand until I was getting even rub again when tightened. It's still not quite right but think it's where I started! I think the problem may be that you can't adjust rotation forward and back and that feels a little off. The grind looks consistent enough so only taste and the naked pour tomorrow will tell if I've made a mess of it. Fingers crossed it's sorted.

Anyone else had a go or know of a better way to do it?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

The alignment process doesn't look easy, I thought about doing it and thought better of it... Shots seem fine despite a bit of tightness on one side with the paper test.


----------



## Neill

After pulling a few massive gushers this evening I was starting to panic! Must have set the collar adjustment back turned a few slots out and once it was turned back, set on, my old setting for current espresso worked with a nice central pour and no spritzers, looked better than any previous. However, I think the alignment is worse, when I tighten it down further I get and intermittent rub. Need more time to get a proper go at realigning again. I think I need a plan and not just a mad panic though!


----------



## Neill

Think I've sorted this back to where it should be. I read a post on hb suggesting a different method. Tighten down to zero. Slightly loosen one set of adjustment screws. It needs to be loose enough to adjust but tight enough that the carrier is in it's working position. Turn the crank and adjust position by feel. Do the same for rotational. Seems to have worked. Might not be accurate to the micron but it seems to give a nice consistent grind and a nice central pour. Relieved!

I asked Craig at hg one afew questions. He says that a partial rub is normal when there's first contact as burr sets are not completely concentric. The backlash in the gearbox is also normal. If it wasn't there the gears would seize.


----------



## iroko

Just tried the paper test, luckily no fiddling for me.

I learnt a long time ago not to fiddle, 5 minute jobs turn into nightmares.


----------



## oop north

Ok, so for the last week the SJ has gone (on loan to a friend with no money) and the HG One is now in daily use. Made the mistake of roasting beans a bit more lightly and the extra effort of grinding came as a bit of a shock. So today's roast is a bit darker (well, done darker to try fuller flavour) so in a couple of days it will be even easier to use!

Enjoying using it but because I switched from the SJ at the same time as switching beans (to a much lighter roast) not that easy to confirm improvement / difference. Apart from a couple of times when I forgot drop/spray the water (and so got masses of static laden grounds clinging to the grinder, oops, esp when they all fell off in one go after the pour had gushed so spraying espresso everywhere and grounds across the side) there is a lot less mess and, taking into account clearing up time for the SJ, I reckon it is no slower at making a drink.

It is a thing of beauty and I am very pleased with it. As it is so quiet to use I am able to make a coffee in the morning without waking anyone in the house up, which is a bonus. My lovely wife was even pleasantly surprised at the cost being a few hundred so all's we'll here


----------



## 2971

I'm 1.5 kg of coffee and 4 boxes of minute rice into seasoning my HG One. I didn't really believe it was going to work, and I don't understand exactly what it's doing, but it's DEFINITELY changing the way the grinder works.


----------



## Neill

wintoid said:


> I'm 1.5 kg of coffee and 4 boxes of minute rice into seasoning my HG One. I didn't really believe it was going to work, and I don't understand exactly what it's doing, but it's DEFINITELY changing the way the grinder works.


Burrs have slightly rough edges to begin with. The coffee or rice gently wears it off.


----------



## 2971

The first thing I don't understand about that is how coffee beans could wear titanium plated steel burrs. The second thing is how those burrs wear within a few kilos but then go on to last years.

My evidence supports the theory, but I still feel like I am missing something


----------



## Neill

wintoid said:


> The first thing I don't understand about that is how coffee beans could wear titanium plated steel burrs. The second thing is how those burrs wear within a few kilos but then go on to last years.
> 
> My evidence supports the theory, but I still feel like I am missing something


True. Know anyone with a big microscope?


----------



## 2971

Hahaha no... And ultimately it doesn't matter so long as I (we) get good results


----------



## 2971

I'm starting to get much more consistent results than I've ever had before. After reading some HB threads, I'm adding a few drops of water and grinding into a paper cup, stirring, then dosing into the basket with OE funnel. It seems to do the same thing every time. The coffee is starting to taste better too


----------



## oop north

Am off the hasbean coffee now - finished it - and back to my own roasts. Pleased to find that it's much easier to operate with a higher roast bean than with hasbean beans, which were v hard going. Was worried I didn't have the strength!


----------



## Neill

oop north said:


> Am off the hasbean coffee now - finished it - and back to my own roasts. Pleased to find that it's much easier to operate with a higher roast bean than with hasbean beans, which were v hard going. Was worried I didn't have the strength!


I've been using hadbean, 3fe, the barn and extract since getting mine. Definitely harder than darker roast to grind but not difficult. I've got a feel for it now. It would be easier if I fixed it to the worktop but having it low enough is important too.


----------



## 2971

oop north said:


> Am off the hasbean coffee now - finished it - and back to my own roasts. Pleased to find that it's much easier to operate with a higher roast bean than with hasbean beans, which were v hard going. Was worried I didn't have the strength!


You wouldn't like the Rosco Mini then. I find the HG One has ground harder beans like HasBean quite easily for me. Seems to be about 25 turns now, no matter the bean. The Pharos can cope with harder beans too, but slips on the counter more as the effort required increases. The Rosco, though, would give me a serious workout if the beans were harder. It's going to be my work grinder, and will use coarser settings for some sort of drip/Sowden/FP so it will be easier to grind with hopefully.

Meanwhile, I just pulled my morning shot, which went horribly wrong. Coffee was leaking out during preinfusion, and then, when I pulled the lever down, spritzes and mess everywhere. I decided to pull another one without changing the grind setting, and sure enough the next one was absolutely lovely, probably the best I've pulled with Union Revelation, and maybe the best all round shot since the HG One arrived. So looks like my prep is introducing some variables still. Weighed both shots with a 0.1g scale, so it must be something in the way I distributed.


----------



## 2971

OK so I'm thoroughly enjoying the HG One for espresso. I can dial in espresso no problem, because I know roughly the flow rate, dose and timing I'm looking for. But for French Press, I could really use any setting, and I'd be none the wiser.

I tried backing off the adjustment by 180 degrees from my espresso setting, but wasn't sure if it was still too finely ground (although there was no silt in my Espro). Does anyone have a recommendation for me?

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Phil104

*New adventures with an HG One - from the Forum to Foundry and close to a zen moment*

This thread became a source of comfort when I managed to find it - about 2.10am. So, since buying Trevor W's HG 1 and it arriving from Australia, I've not had much time to play with it. Had a brief session last week - clearly not grinding fine enough but the more I adjusted the worse it seemed to get and then I started worrying about my distribution and tamp and committed the cardinal error of faffing around with that. Then just very busy in work and away at the end of last week until Saturday night (Stockholm...including a couple of hours in Drop Coffee). Had another go on Sunday, worked my way through the rest of the beans that I had...still not right after about an hour and a half and somehow managed to work off the LI shower screen (no idea how I did that - but it was dramatic). Ended up make a V60 with my vintage hand grinder and lots of positive self-talk to avoid despair. Didn't do anything else with it for the rest of Sunday. Yesterday and by this time, was using some Drop beans and had another go last night....could see the beans disappearing and not a drop worth drinking. Took more deep breaths. Took more deep breaths. Contemplated selling the HG One. Couldn't get to sleep. Read the paper. Finished reading Coffee Life in Japan. Meditated on the zen shot. Turned to the Forum. Had a hunt around. Found this thread. Resolved to try again and with different beans (okay, another variable change) took the Foundry Finca las Meninas out of the freezer. Went back to bed and slept a few hours. I'm working at home today so about an hour ago thought, right, let's go. Adjusted the HG slightly finer, ground, still a bit too quick but no spritzing and it wasn't gushing out. Another adjustment and this time it looked a whole better and wow! what a taste in the cup (black treacle and chocolate it says on the pack - and a wonderfully intense hit with a long, long after taste). Another slight adjustment and, as has been reported above, a much finer setting than I imagined and than Trevor had been using (must check what beans he generally used plus Australian temperature etc.). Another good cup. A pause now and I'll have one more shot before tea time. So... superstitiously, I think the Forum and Foundry came to the rescue and I can already sense the appeal of the whole HG One and LI ritual leading, without thinking, to the possibility of a zen shot.

Of course, I'm still relatively new to espresso making and I could have thought about how every change in equipment (including tampers) has been like starting again... but I'm only thinking about it now and cursing my impatience (and the amount of beans that have gone in the compost).


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> *New adventures with an HG One - from the Forum to Foundry and close to a zen moment*
> 
> This thread became a source of comfort when I managed to find it - about 2.10am. So, since buying Trevor W's HG 1 and it arriving from Australia, I've not had much time to play with it. Had a brief session last week - clearly not grinding fine enough but the more I adjusted the worse it seemed to get and then I started worrying about my distribution and tamp and committed the cardinal error of faffing around with that. Then just very busy in work and away at the end of last week until Saturday night (Stockholm...including a couple of hours in Drop Coffee). Had another go on Sunday, worked my way through the rest of the beans that I had...still not right after about an hour and a half and somehow managed to work off the LI shower screen (no idea how I did that - but it was dramatic). Ended up make a V60 with my vintage hand grinder and lots of positive self-talk to avoid despair. Didn't do anything else with it for the rest of Sunday. Yesterday and by this time, was using some Drop beans and had another go last night....could see the beans disappearing and not a drop worth drinking. Took more deep breaths. Took more deep breaths. Contemplated selling the HG One. Couldn't get to sleep. Read the paper. Finished reading Coffee Life in Japan. Meditated on the zen shot. Turned to the Forum. Had a hunt around. Found this thread. Resolved to try again and with different beans (okay, another variable change) took the Foundry Finca las Meninas out of the freezer. Went back to bed and slept a few hours. I'm working at home today so about an hour ago thought, right, let's go. Adjusted the HG slightly finer, ground, still a bit too quick but no spritzing and it wasn't gushing out. Another adjustment and this time it looked a whole better and wow! what a taste in the cup (black treacle and chocolate it says on the pack - and a wonderfully intense hit with a long, long after taste). Another slight adjustment and, as has been reported above, a much finer setting than I imagined and than Trevor had been using (must check what beans he generally used plus Australian temperature etc.). Another good cup. A pause now and I'll have one more shot before tea time. So... superstitiously, I think the Forum and Foundry came to the rescue and I can already sense the appeal of the whole HG One and LI ritual leading, without thinking, to the possibility of a zen shot.
> 
> Of course, I'm still relatively new to espresso making and I could have thought about how every change in equipment (including tampers) has been like starting again... but I'm only thinking about it now and cursing my impatience (and the amount of beans that have gone in the compost).


Glad you've got there. I really enjoy using my HG one. Still haven't swapped the classic for an L1 but some day I will.


----------



## coffeechap

it goes to show what a great resource the forum is, glad you are getting to grips with that lovely combo now.


----------



## Phil104

Thanks Neil and coffeechap (and for the PM Mr boots). The forum is a true community and, cc, you'll be pleased to know that the LI is receiving lots of tender loving care (as will the HG One - as I learn to love it, too).


----------



## drude

I bought a pack of Drop beans when in Budapest. It was amazing in the coffee shop I bought it from. At home, on the L1/HG1, I got one decent shot out of the whole bag. I've never struggled with any beans as much as those. I'd imagine you'll find almost anything easier than those - they were just too light for my kit.


----------



## Neill

drude said:


> I bought a pack of Drop beans when in Budapest. It was amazing in the coffee shop I bought it from. At home, on the L1/HG1, I got one decent shot out of the whole bag. I've never struggled with any beans as much as those. I'd imagine you'll find almost anything easier than those - they were just too light for my kit.


I had a box of drop coffee last year. Stuck to brewing it and it was lovely. Would have been tricky for espresso on the classic.


----------



## iroko

Now your getting good shots you shouldn't have to mess about with the settings too much, just the odd tweak here and there.

Enjoy.


----------



## Phil104

Ah, interesting observations about Drop. I've had some before and managed it okay with the Mignon. I won't get frustrated with the beans, will have another try but then either grind them for brewed or keep the mignon a while longer. And two more good shots this afternoon - so I ended the day feeling encouraged (but contemplating some of the work things I was supposed to do today and never quite got to). Thanks again, guys, you're a huge help.


----------



## Phil104

Ah&#8230; I have just had a frustrating three sessions across the last two days. I really thought that I nailed the grind. Went away for the weekend. Didn't alter anything on the HG1 to the best of my knowledge and so anticipated starting from where I had left off in the post above. I have no idea what happened. Started back with the Finca las Meninas, same prep, and it started spritzing and gushing. Changed the grind setting so it was a bit finer but still spritzing and gushing like a waterfall. Finer still, the same. Took off the gasket and screen and gave all that a good clean and refitted it and then left it all. Tried again this afternoon and still gushing. Finer, finer. Ran out of the las Meninas (what a waste, buy some more) and started on Steve's Secret Stash (Colombia Finca Buena Vista - must listen to that album again). All the time making the grind finer, way back from the HG1 dial in zone. Began to think there might be a problem with the LI so did a grind in the Mignon - a pretty good pour so it's not the LI. Have now wound the HG1 way, way back and now I'm beginning to get somewhere again - although stopped for the night. So - clearly I needed to make the grind much finer than it was but I really, really, for the life of me cannot fathom why I had to do it and why it is now on such a radically different (finer) setting from where it was a week ago. Did I dream that? Any thoughts gratefully received. I wish that all I was worrying about was the best way to clean it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

You would normally say things along the lines of beans age ( presume dose is same ) or what id got knocked , or humidity , but it sounds like you moved the adjustment alot...

How much has gone through the hg1 now ( coffee wise ? )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Always found the HG One happiest with medium plus roasts - deep layered flavours. Struggled with lighter roasts.


----------



## 2971

I don't want to lead you down the garden path, but I have ALSO found in the last week that I've had to tighten up my HG One grind a lot, and the volume of coffee in the basket looks much smaller for the same quantity of beans. I have been wondering if my burrs had finally reached a tipping point regarding seasoning, or whether it was environmental (temperature, less heating in the house, humidity).



The Systemic Kid said:


> Always found the HG One happiest with medium plus roasts - deep layered flavours. Struggled with lighter roasts.


Interesting. I've been describing my taste as more towards the darker roasts, but perhaps those are just the ones my grinder does well? Steampunk Velos = heaven.


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> You would normally say things along the lines of beans age ( presume dose is same ) or what id got knocked , or humidity , but it sounds like you moved the adjustment alot...
> 
> How much has gone through the hg1 now ( coffee wise ? )


 Thank you. I would need to check on what Trevor estimated he had put through it - but the burrs should be well seasoned if that was what you were wondering. I must have put through about 100gm in okay shots and wasted easily another 500gm. I wonder about humidity - the temperature has definitely gone up but I wouldn't have thought significantly. I think the age of the beans shouldn't have been a problem - rested but not more than a month old.


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Always found the HG One happiest with medium plus roasts - deep layered flavours. Struggled with lighter roasts.


 Mmmmm, might need a rethink on the beans I'm using although I was getting some good shots with Foundry roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Phil104 said:


> Mmmmm, might need a rethink on the beans I'm using although I was getting some good shots with Foundry roasts.


That foundry bean isnt " light " it a well developed medium...


----------



## Phil104

wintoid said:


> I don't want to lead you down the garden path, but I have ALSO found in the last week that I've had to tighten up my HG One grind a lot, and the volume of coffee in the basket looks much smaller for the same quantity of beans. I have been wondering if my burrs had finally reached a tipping point regarding seasoning, or whether it was environmental (temperature, less heating in the house, humidity).
> 
> Interesting. I've been describing my taste as more towards the darker roasts, but perhaps those are just the ones my grinder does well? Steampunk Velos = heaven.


Thank you - and that's reassuring. I wonder how much temperature has played its part. Variables, variables, variables. Will have another play tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> That foundry bean isnt " light " it a well developed medium...


 That's reassuring about Foundry. I can see when a bean is darkly roasted (I assume it is) but I realise that I don't have a way of conceptualising what might be medium or light, or well developed medium or any variation of light and medium. Is it a case of relying on how roasters describe them? Even then, presumably what might be light for one roaster might not be for another.


----------



## Phil104

I'm back to despair&#8230; I don't know if it's the HG one, the beans (still) or the L1. I thought I'd got it at the beginning of the week. While waiting for my latest Foundry delivery to rest, tried some Ozone beans (Costa Rican, Finca San Luis). First attempt, water came gushing through. Dialled back - not far - and then had water gushing out over the PF and all over the place. At this moment, in any event, my HG one is dialled right back - not far from the zero point, which also doesn't seem right. Any ideas welcome, as ever.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just so i m clear..

Dialled back to zero so going ever finer with this new beans ?


----------



## pinky

I might have missed it, but have you checked the alignment of your grinder? You might think you're at zero but have rubbing and wide gaps on the sides.

I recently spent several hours re-aligning mine and it might be in my head but the coffee just tastes better.

Keep in mind that every time you tighten any bolt the alignment changes so many small changes and checks seems to give better result at the end.


----------



## Phil104

pinky said:


> I might have missed it, but have you checked the alignment of your grinder? You might think you're at zero but have rubbing and wide gaps on the sides.
> 
> I recently spent several hours re-aligning mine and it might be in my head but the coffee just tastes better.
> 
> Keep in mind that every time you tighten any bolt the alignment changes so many small changes and checks seems to give better result at the end.


I'll have a look and see &#8230; Thank you.


----------



## Phil104

'Just so i m clear..

Dialled back to zero so going ever finer with this new beans ?'

Yes,going finer but then I assume the puck is offering too much resistance, which is why the water is spurting&#8230; or something else???


----------



## coffeechap

Dial out the grind slightly and up the dose a little perhaps use a bigger basket if necessary


----------



## Neill

Take care if you do decide to re align. I threw mine off completely just cos I thought I could make it better. Took several days and a lot of sweating to get it back to what it was already like!


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Take care if you do decide to re align. I threw mine off completely just cos I thought I could make it better. Took several days and a lot of sweating to get it back to what it was already like!


I have had a look and from what I can tell there doesn't seem to be an alignment problem - nothing is rubbing, there are no unsightly gaps. I'd certainly be cautious before trying any realignment. If it took you several days I would safely double that for me.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> I have had a look and from what I can tell there doesn't seem to be an alignment problem - nothing is rubbing, there are no unsightly gaps. I'd certainly be cautious before trying any realignment. If it took you several days I would safely double that for me.


Where are you counting zero from? Is it where the lower burr is completely flush and the handle still turns?


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> Dial out the grind slightly and up the dose a little perhaps use a bigger basket if necessary


I am usually dosing 17g in an 18g basket, which I assumed would be okay. (And I know that right know you're probably on a plane.)


----------



## drude

I use an 18g VST and usually dose 17.5 or 18g. Try 18 and see how you get on.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Where are you counting zero from? Is it where the lower burr is completely flush and the handle still turns?


I'm counting zero from where the burrs gently touch and the handle won't turn - is that what you meant?


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> I'm counting zero from where the burrs gently touch and the handle won't turn - is that what you meant?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Also how long are you pre infusing please


----------



## Phil104

drude said:


> I use an 18g VST and usually dose 17.5 or 18g. Try 18 and see how you get on.


Thank you - will try that. Also remembered that I have some slightly darker roasted beans in the freezer so just pulled those out.


----------



## Phil104

Mrboots2u said:


> Also how long are you pre infusing please


Six seconds&#8230; though water was coming out from the second I pulled the lever down.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Yes, it is.


 So is that okay, then? In any event I shouldn't be winding almost back to zero to get a fine enough grind, should I?


----------



## Neill

I think mine is just under one full turn out.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> I think mine is just under one full turn out.


That's pretty much in the territory that HG one suggest, isn't it? Out of interest Neill, what beans do you use and do you have a usual bean or do you change fairly regularly?


----------



## Neill

I change on a regular basis. Most often hasbean or 3fe but I have had stuff from the barn and workshop through it too.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> I change on a regular basis. Most often hasbean or 3fe but I have had stuff from the barn and workshop through it too.


 And do you find you have to adjust much as the beans change?


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> And do you find you have to adjust much as the beans change?


Usually a fair bit yes. Depends on the type of been. Often by a full step marked by the Braille numbers.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Usually a fair bit yes. Depends on the type of been. Often by a full step marked by the Braille numbers.


Thanks again&#8230; I don't have braille numbers but a numbered strip marked off in fifths but the principle is the same. I will now try and find a bit of time to focus on this over the weekend. I'm determined to get there but the amount of coffee that is going down the sink is a crying shame.


----------



## Phil104

Right, I have cleared my head and in the cold light of day had a more careful look - I thought that I was dialling back to zero but when I looked the inner and outer burs aren't in fact touching (and the handle is spinning freely). I can't dial it back any further than it is (the fact that I can move the burr mount suggests that it hasn't seized). Between the burrs, there is about a gap of 1cm. I feel stupid. From Pinky and Neill's posts is this a realignment job?


----------



## drude

Phil104 said:


> And do you find you have to adjust much as the beans change?


I have the older model, so no braille for me either. I use the silicone dot markers. Variations tend to be up to a couple of cm either way from the dots, so a total range of about 4cm.

Not sure if you covered this elsewhere, but what tamper are you using? I use a Torr convex trapez. Tried one of the flat titaniums and struggled with it, getting the water coming out as soon as the lever was pulled. If that happens now I am more inclined to adjust the dose up .5 g or 1g before changing the grind.


----------



## Phil104

drude said:


> I have the older model, so no braille for me either. I use the silicone dot markers. Variations tend to be up to a couple of cm either way from the dots, so a total range of about 4cm.
> 
> Not sure if you covered this elsewhere, but what tamper are you using? I use a Torr convex trapez. Tried one of the flat titaniums and struggled with it, getting the water coming out as soon as the lever was pulled. If that happens now I am more inclined to adjust the dose up .5 g or 1g before changing the grind.


The tamper question is interesting - I am using the Torr titanium so it sounds like once I have got the burr question resolved, it will be worth going back to the Torr convex (I was influenced by the suggestion that flat was better with VST baskets). Do you have a thought about the burrs - at zero both lower and upper should be touching shouldn't they?


----------



## drude

Yes, the handle shouldn't be able to turn at zero


----------



## Phil104

drude said:


> Yes, the handle shouldn't be able to turn at zero


 So it really sounds like I need to realign the burrs. I imagine the trip from Australia didn't help and it would explain why it has been so erratic.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> So it really sounds like I need to realign the burrs. I imagine the trip from Australia didn't help and it would explain why it has been so erratic.


That model of hg one doesn't have the re alignment system. It can be shimmed. There's a post on HB about it I think.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> Right, I have cleared my head and in the cold light of day had a more careful look - I thought that I was dialling back to zero but when I looked the inner and outer burs aren't in fact touching (and the handle is spinning freely). I can't dial it back any further than it is (the fact that I can move the burr mount suggests that it hasn't seized). Between the burrs, there is about a gap of 1cm. I feel stupid. From Pinky and Neill's posts is this a realignment job?


One cm sounds massive? Are you looking from below with the funnel removed?


----------



## Neill

These are my burrs at zero. Just checked and I'm roughly one full turn out from zero.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> One cm sounds massive? Are you looking from below with the funnel removed?


Thanks Neill - no - I've been looking from the top - I'll go and have a look at the bottom.


----------



## Neill

Other things to check, are you stirring the grinds in the catch cup before distributing in the pf? I'm currently finding nutation works for me as well but don't always do this.


----------



## Phil104

When I look at the bottom and turn it as fully clockwise as it will go it, it is flush at the bottom. When I start loosening it, there is a separation.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Other things to check, are you stirring the grinds in the catch cup before distributing in the pf? I'm currently finding nutation works for me as well but don't always do this.


 Yes, I have been doing this, a slight nutation and a light tamp.


----------



## Phil104

Phil104 said:


> When I look at the bottom and turn it as fully clockwise as it will go it, it is flush at the bottom. When I start loosening it, there is a separation.


Does this mean that I've been barking up the wrong tree by looking at the burrs from the top? It's still the case that the handle turns when I can't dial any tighter.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> Does this mean that I've been barking up the wrong tree by looking at the burrs from the top? It's still the case that the handle turns when I can't dial any tighter.


Could just be some coffee between the burrs. Mine still turns but it's stiff. You don't want to jam them together too hard.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Could just be some coffee between the burrs. Mine still turns but it's stiff. You don't want to jam them together too hard.


Mmm, I'll start all over again with it and see here that takes with me - and with some beans that I know to be a slightly darker roast than what I have been using so far. Thanks for all your help over this - it is really appreciated and stopping me from throwing the grinder through the window.


----------



## Phil104

I have just gone back, turned the burrs fully clockwise. When I look down, the inner burr moves freely when I turn the handle (which does move freely) and although it looks flush from the bottom, there is a fraction of daylight.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> I have just gone back, turned the burrs fully clockwise. When I look down, the inner burr moves freely when I turn the handle (which does move freely) and although it looks flush from the bottom, there is a fraction of daylight.


It's very difficult to tell just by looking. Get a small strip of paper and slide it between the burrs and see if it slips easily the whole way round or if it catches at one point and is very loose elsewhere.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> It's very difficult to tell just by looking. Get a small strip of paper and slide it between the burrs and see if it slips easily the whole way round or if it catches at one point and is very loose elsewhere.


Just back in from a walk in the sunshine - and, yes, a small strip of paper slips (relatively) easily the whole way round - it doesn't catch anywhere.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> Just back in from a walk in the sunshine - and, yes, a small strip of paper slips (relatively) easily the whole way round - it doesn't catch anywhere.


There should still be room to tighten it then. Was it near zero to do this?


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> There should still be room to tighten it then. Was it near zero to do this?


 Yes, I couldn't tighten it any further. What does this point to?


----------



## iroko

Hi, has the bolt that holds the inner burr to the shaft come loose ?

This happened to me and I struggled to get a decent shot, once done up all has been good.

From zero point I've gone back about 3/4 of a turn and only need to tweak slightly either way with different beans.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> Yes, I couldn't tighten it any further. What does this point to?


I'm not really sure because if the alignment was off the burrs would have to be touching somewhere to prevent them being tightened to zero. Wonder is it loose on the shaft?


----------



## Phil104

Thanks both - will have a look at this possibility tomorrow night.


----------



## Phil104

iroko said:


> Hi, has the bolt that holds the inner burr to the shaft come loose ?
> 
> This happened to me and I struggled to get a decent shot, once done up all has been good.
> 
> From zero point I've gone back about 3/4 of a turn and only need to tweak slightly either way with different beans.





> I'm not really sure because if the alignment was off the burrs would have to be touching somewhere to prevent them being tightened to zero. Wonder is it loose on the shaft?


Thank you both again. When I checked the axle cap screw was loose, quite loose in fact. I tightened it up and then when I got home from work tonight stated again dialling in and grinding. It seems better but I didn't manage to pull decent shot - dripping thorough before I released the lever and pretty watery with no crema, so a bit more work to do. I hope this has now resolved it but I'll have better idea tomorrow.


----------



## Neill

Phil104 said:


> Thank you both again. When I checked the axle cap screw was loose, quite loose in fact. I tightened it up and then when I got home from work tonight stated again dialling in and grinding. It seems better but I didn't manage to pull decent shot - dripping thorough before I released the lever and pretty watery with no crema, so a bit more work to do. I hope this has now resolved it but I'll have better idea tomorrow.


Hopefully that's it then. Would be great if it was.


----------



## Phil104

Neill said:


> Hopefully that's it then. Would be great if it was.


I'll be finding out across this morning but just checked it was all tight still and it is. No slip of paper through the closed burrs, either.


----------



## Phil104

Yesterday's update - not at home today so was using the Sowden in the office - spent a good bit of the day yesterday producing watery, no crema, horrible looking coffee, water coming out of the PF almost the second I pulled the lever down. More internet searching - mainly here, the Londinium site, a few other places and a timely intervention from Mrboots.

Is the HG one so bean sensitive? That's the lesson I have learnt. I was getting nowhere with beans from Ozone (roasted, I think at the beginning of March), beans from Pumphreys that my son gave me (not sure what the roast date was). I put both lots through the Mignon to test my distribution and my lever technique and was pulling decent shots with that combination. Mrboots pointed to distribution from the HG One (even though I have been following the HG one guidance) and also to increase the dose in the basket (I have been dosing 17g in an 18g VST). So all of that and once again, Foundry to the rescue. Some of their wonderful El Salvador beans arrived last week and grinding those, immediately I was back on track with some dialling in still to do (ran out of time and coffee energy last night). I also abandoned the HG One blind tumbler and ground into a yoghurt pot, plus dosed at 18g.

So, maybe I am getting there. It seems that way.


----------



## iroko

Hi Phil, lets hope It's all sorted now. I've only had one bean my grinder didn't like, cerro de ataco. I just couldn't get a good shot with the HG 1, but no

problems using my old Macap.

I haven't had any trouble with any other beans yet. I only dose 14g in a 15g vst or the ims b702t h24.5m.


----------



## Phil104

iroko said:


> Hi Phil, lets hope It's all sorted now. I've only had one bean my grinder didn't like, cerro de ataco. I just couldn't get a good shot with the HG 1, but no
> 
> problems using my old Macap.
> 
> I haven't had any trouble with any other beans yet. I only dose 14g in a 15g vst or the ims b702t h24.5m.


Thanks for this - I read somewhere that the HG 1 likes pretty fresh beans. I don't know if that is general experience.

Is there a guide to everything you need to know about the HG1 but won't find on the HG One site?


----------



## iroko

Phil104 said:


> Thanks for this - I read somewhere that the HG 1 likes pretty fresh beans. I don't know if that is general experience.
> 
> Is there a guide to everything you need to know about the HG1 but won't find on the HG One site?


I've only read what's on the HG 1 site, and what's on the forums.


----------



## Phil104

iroko said:


> I've only read what's on the HG 1 site, and what's on the forums.


It would be useful, then, to have something that provided an HG 1 FAQ. I have a list of questions in my head and will write them down when I have a few minutes (when I shouldn't, as now, be working).


----------



## Phil104

Four days later, much happier with how it's all going and still with the Foundry beans. I don't know if it's a coincidence though, but right or wrong I stuck some Grindz through it and immediately got out exactly what I had weighed in - before that there was a gm or so retention.


----------



## fluffles

Hi all,

HG One arrived yesterday. I've been reading the maintenance page on the HG One website and it talks about using a food safe lubricant on the gears from time to time. Can anyone recommend a particular product available over here?


----------



## Phil104

fluffles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> HG One arrived yesterday. I've been reading the maintenance page on the HG One website and it talks about using a food safe lubricant on the gears from time to time. Can anyone recommend a particular product available over here?


Although it's (eye waveringly) expensive, a little goes a long way: Loxeal 4 - sold through the Londonium website. Don't you have some, anyway for your LI?

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/londinium-parts/accessories/loxeal-no-4-silicone-grease-with-ptfe-100g-for-potable-water-applications-with-nsf-h1-certification


----------



## 4085

The difference between cheaper food safe grease A, and very bloody expensive food safe grease B, is that you might have to lubricate it slightly more often, unless someone has some scientifically proven research showing differently!


----------



## hotmetal

Or there's Molycote 111


----------



## Phil104

dfk41 said:


> The difference between cheaper food safe grease A, and very bloody expensive food safe grease B, is that you might have to lubricate it slightly more often, unless someone has some scientifically proven research showing differently!


 Yet again, I succumbed to the Londonium propoganda. Molycote 111 looks like food safe grease A.


----------



## 4085

I have used Molykote 111 on all my machines over 15 years. The current tube is probably 10 years old.


----------



## Phil104

dfk41 said:


> I have used Molykote 111 on all my machines over 15 years. The current tube is probably 10 years old.


So that must be closer to food safe grease B in terms of longevity but not in price.


----------



## 4085

On a lever machine, you either just do routine maintenance such as take the lever out every 6 months and grease it whether it needs it or not, or wait until it starts to make groaning noises........I always take mine out as if you leave it too long you stand the chance of knocking the seals as well! I reckon out of a tube, I will get 100 plus applications, so on that basis I do not suppose it matters how much it costs! But, is Loxeal really worth the premium I wonder?


----------



## fluffles

Thanks all - I've got some loxeal so I could use that.

Some more questions:

1. The instructions say to close the burrs then rotate out by about a turn as a starting point for espresso. How do I tell when the burrs are touching? Do I keep turning until it won't go anymore or is that too much force?

2. It also says that once you're dialled in then you should reset the locking ring round to position 0. I realise this is has nothing to do with the operation of the grinder, but what's the point in that? Just wondering how best to use the markings.

3. How does it cope with switching settings between different beans for espresso? Will winding it away from one setting and back again get you back to the same result?


----------



## 4085

If you turn the burrs, eventually they will touch, and that is your zero point. You then wind it back, for arguments one full turn, mark it, then pull a shot and use that position as your point of reference for the next shot. As long as you know where your various settings are per bean then it switches quite comfortably, but remember, until the burrs are seasoned the results will vary wildly


----------



## fluffles

dfk41 said:


> If you turn the burrs, eventually they will touch, and that is your zero point. You then wind it back, for arguments one full turn, mark it, then pull a shot and use that position as your point of reference for the next shot. As long as you know where your various settings are per bean then it switches quite comfortably, but remember, until the burrs are seasoned the results will vary wildly


Trouble is I'm not sure I can tell when they're touching. What do you mean by "mark it"? Is that turning the dial to 0?


----------



## 4085

You undo the burr lock, then rotate the burrs by hand until you can go not further. that is the point at which they touch and can go no further. Assuming you want to grind, then you back off one full turn and use that as your starting point. Don't they give you some dots or something to stick on as a reference point. You might just need to write it down in a book. they definitely give you a scale to stick on


----------



## Neill

Take the funnel off the bottom and you can visually check if the burrs are flush. It should just turn when the handle is used.

Resetting the dial to 0 or as near as you get to it just gives you a nice starting point to move from.

Changing from settings and back should not matter but there can be some variation day to day based on temp and humidity.


----------



## Neill

dfk41 said:


> You undo the burr lock, then rotate the burrs by hand until you can go not further. that is the point at which they touch and can go no further. Assuming you want to grind, then you back off one full turn and use that as your starting point. Don't they give you some dots or something to stick on as a reference point. You might just need to write it down in a book. they definitely give you a scale to stick on


The new models have a laser etched scale on the collar and no longer have s burr lock. They have a collar that sits on pegs. Lift the collar and the adjustment turns.


----------



## fluffles

I've had the HG one for two or three weeks or so now and am really enjoying both using it and drinking the results. One surprising pleasure is the feedback you get through the handle as you grind - you really can feel the burrs cutting through the beans. For some reason this pleases me!

I'm finding I can push the grinder much much further than my F5. I can extract way more without any bitterness creeping in. Dialing in has been easy and the results at any given grind setting are consistent from shot to shot. I've paid attention to the distribution as suggested and I haven't had any issues with channeling.

The first bean I ground with it was Rave Guatemala La Florida and this is a particularly hard bean to grind. It was a bit of a struggle especially since I didn't have the technique quite nailed down. Other beans I've used since then have been much easier.


----------



## aphelion

fluffles said:


> I've had the HG one for two or three weeks or so now and am really enjoying both using it and drinking the results. One surprising pleasure is the feedback you get through the handle as you grind - you really can feel the burrs cutting through the beans. For some reason this pleases me!
> 
> I'm finding I can push the grinder much much further than my F5. I can extract way more without any bitterness creeping in. Dialing in has been easy and the results at any given grind setting are consistent from shot to shot. I've paid attention to the distribution as suggested and I haven't had any issues with channeling.
> 
> The first bean I ground with it was Rave Guatemala La Florida and this is a particularly hard bean to grind. It was a bit of a struggle especially since I didn't have the technique quite nailed down. Other beans I've used since then have been much easier.


Hi fluffles,

Glad you are getting good consistent shots with the L1/HG-One combo.

What changes did you find helped with distribution/tamping etc?

Are you using VST baskets/Bottomless PF?

Cheers


----------



## fluffles

aphelion said:


> Hi fluffles,
> 
> Glad you are getting good consistent shots with the L1/HG-One combo.
> 
> What changes did you find helped with distribution/tamping etc?
> 
> Are you using VST baskets/Bottomless PF?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I grind into the blind tumbler then use a metal skewer to stir and re-distribute the grinds. I dump it in the basket, which leaves a small mound in the middle where it doesn't quite clear the sides of the tumbler. I then use the skewer to flatten this is out (laying it horizontal on top of the basket and swiping the coffee towards the edges). I then do a couple of taps on the worktop to settle the grinds. I aim to try and get a very level surface before I tamp. I then tamp lightly with a little nutation, usually just 1 360 degree action.

In terms of baskets, I use IMS Competizione baskets with the L1 bottomless PF. I've used both of these baskets with the HG One so far:

IMS B68 2T H26.5 E - for doses ~18g.

IMS B68 2T H24.5 M - for doses ~16g.


----------



## aphelion

fluffles said:


> Hi,
> 
> I grind into the blind tumbler then use a metal skewer to stir and re-distribute the grinds. I dump it in the basket, which leaves a small mound in the middle where it doesn't quite clear the sides of the tumbler. I then use the skewer to flatten this is out (laying it horizontal on top of the basket and swiping the coffee towards the edges). I then do a couple of taps on the worktop to settle the grinds. I aim to try and get a very level surface before I tamp. I then tamp lightly with a little nutation, usually just 1 360 degree action.
> 
> In terms of baskets, I use IMS Competizione baskets with the L1 bottomless PF. I've used both of these baskets with the HG One so far:
> 
> IMS B68 2T H26.5 E - for doses ~18g.
> 
> IMS B68 2T H24.5 M - for doses ~16g.


Thanks, will have to try that skewer idea then.

Are you using a flat tamper?


----------



## fluffles

No it's a torr 58.4mm convex


----------



## Neill

I'm using an 18g vst in a bottomless. I grind in to the blind tumbler, stir with the glass rod then lift the base. Once the tumbler is removed I gently tap the sides of the pf with my palm to level and nutate with my tamper.


----------



## fluffles

Hi,

I'm suddenly starting to have issues with distribution after it being seemingly fine intially. I'm getting off-centre pours on varying sides of the bottomless PF. Don't know what I'm doing differently! I'm also seeing some small areas of dead spots.

Has anyone got a video of a "good" HG one bottomless pour? Would be interesting to compare in case I'm worrying about nothing


----------



## bronc

I had a similar issue with one particular bean when paired with my SJ. Did you recently change beans? A HG one bottomless pour shouldn't be any different than the pour produced with any other grinder.


----------



## fluffles

This is happening with different beans. Should it be possible to get coffee coming through all the holes of the basket nice and evenly? Or is that unrealistic?


----------



## bronc

This is how it should look ideally:










When you have some distribution issues you can get spritzers or dead spots. It is strange that this happened on its own. Have you changed your technique in any way?


----------



## fluffles

OK, so I had a bit of a session last night and figured out what was causing my uneven pours - it's basically the way the grinds are coming out of the grinder (I suppose the grinds on the right-hand side are coarser than the left). A good stir with a skewer is obviously not enough to redistribute fully.

The only way to get round it was to keep stopping grinding, rotating the blind tumbler a bit and restarting to grind again. I was then getting very even and central pours.

Has anyone else had this? The only thing I can think is that the burrs are not quite aligned, but I really don't want to go down the re-aligning road if I can help it. This is one level of faff I really don't want to do with so would like to figure out how to eliminate it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Have you tried two or three stirs with the supplied glass rod or cocktail stick to distribute the grinds in the blind tumbler prior to dosing into portafilter basket?


----------



## fluffles

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have you tried two or three stirs with the supplied glass rod or cocktail stick to distribute the grinds in the blind tumbler prior to dosing into portafilter basket?


I don't have the glass rod, but I've tried stirring with metal skewer and also a mini whisk. I've done as many as 4 or 5 stirs. I'm reluctant to over-stir as I will start to get all the fines going to the bottom?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Seem to recall from Londinium blog Reiss recommending four or five stirs with a cocktail stick.


----------



## Neill

Have you got the funnel wiper attachment? Maybe it would mix the grinds up a bit?


----------



## fluffles

I would think the funnel wiper will only really affect the grounds stuck to the funnel since it doesn't turn very fast? I'm going to grind onto a blank sheet of paper with the funnel removed and examine the distribution to see if it looks uneven. I'll also do a more detailed eyeball check of the burr alignment.


----------



## Phil104

I have a funnel wiper (it was already fitted) but since I routinely use the RDT, I don't know how much difference the wiper makes - it shouldn't to distribution anyway. I gave up on the HG1 tumbler and grind into a pottery beaker, then tip into the VST 18g basket, mini whisk 14 times clockwise and 14 times anticlockwise, tap gently to level it off more or less, then tamp with the original Londinium tamper and the distribution is reliably good. I don't know 14 times. If I don't whisk at all, the pour is all over the place and fast. I have tried a couple of other tampers (Torr) but the Londinium works best for me. The screw at the bottom is tight is it? - the only other time that I have had serious problems is when that has loosened off with a serious effect on grind consistency. (There are postings about this earlier in this thread.)


----------



## fluffles

If I crouch down and get my eyes level with the bottom of the burrs, it looks like the right hand side of the inner burr is sitting ever so slightly lower than the left hand side. If I turn the handle, this doesn't change. At a guess the upper burr needs to be tilted a fraction from left to right.

Before I attempt anything I just want to check whether it is possible. There are some instructions on the HG One website:

http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/care-maintenance/adjusting-burr-alignment/

The last picture on the page shows how to adjust rotational alignment and the arrows show that it will adjust in parallel with the fly wheel. What I need to do is rotate it the other way - towards the flywheel. Is this possible?


----------



## fluffles

I tried grinding into a paper cup, stirring with a spoon and then pouring into the PF using the tumbler as a funnel. This did the trick - really good, even extraction and the proof was in the taste. Loads better.

Since I'm a bit of a perfectionist, I've inserted a tiny paper shim between the body and the burr mount which is just enough to tip the angle of the outer burr back into a better alignment. To the eye, it's now perfectly level. I suspect this is probably the same on all or a lot of models, but not everyone would look as closely or be bothered about it.


----------



## Bolta

My grinder was also misaligned and could not be adjusted by tilting the burr mount, since this adjustment rotates the mount parallel to the back plate only. Craig at HG1 suggested I try shimming with paper to see if this would correct the tilt. Must have cleared something lodged in the mount, since the alignment improved after removing the paper shim. I used a small camera directly under the burrs to assist in centering.


----------



## Lord Fluff

Just curious - has anyone ever had one of these and ended up going back to a motorised grinder? They look really good but just wondered if anyone (teething problems aside) had ever decided that a 'conventional' grinder was just a better option......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Went from HG One to EK43. Recently bought another HG One - they kind of get under your skin for some reason.


----------



## Phil104

The Systemic Kid said:


> Went from HG One to EK43. Recently bought another HG One - they kind of get under your skin for some reason.


And I'm looking forward to your postings about servicing it&#8230;..


----------



## Jollybean

Can't imagine me going back. You can really feel the beans as they grind, and you get a great aroma too. Brilliant result in the cup and built to outlast me. It is a ritual which I think you either love or will get bored with pretty quickly.


----------



## Soll

@coffeechap Thanks for the heads up on this !

Attention all HG1 owners if your able to attach clamps to your grinder please do so you won't regret it. Super stable with no wobbles, granted it won't win prizes for artistic looks but for functionality and rock solid stability it works a treat


----------



## dsc

I'd love to stick one of these on my work bench and check them with a DTI etc. If anyone is bored with theirs or simply wants to find out if the grinder is running true let me know Surrey area would be best but anything nearby would work as well. I could pick it up Sat and return Sun

T.


----------



## Soll

dsc said:


> I'd love to stick one of these on my work bench and check them with a DTI etc. If anyone is bored with theirs or simply wants to find out if the grinder is running true let me know Surrey area would be best but anything nearby would work as well. I could pick it up Sat and return Sun
> 
> T.


If your coming nearby Ilford your welcome to pop in and borrow the HG1 for a while...


----------



## dsc

Are we talking Ilford next to Stratford (within the M25?) If so I'm definitely up for it, just not this weekend as I'm picking up an L1.

T.

EDIT: Stratford indeed


----------



## Soll

If you mean Stratford then yes it's within M25


----------

